# Diva soundset question



## Andoran (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anyone know if The Unfinished does a black Friday sale? Thanks in advance


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 21, 2018)

No, he doesn't.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 21, 2018)

It's true. But I'll be doing a Christmas sale soon.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 25, 2018)

TheUnfinished said:


> It's true. But I'll be doing a Christmas sale soon.


<3 love your stuff


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

TheUnfinished said:


> It's true. But I'll be doing a Christmas sale soon.


out of curiosity, will this apply to select sets or all soundsets? Have my eye on Protozoa-LX and maybe another omni patch


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 29, 2018)

The only thing that won't be in the sale is Diva genotype, as it's only just been released.


----------

